# looking for a hydrometer to borrow



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

my refractormeter is taking longer than i want it to come in, i am off today so im hoping someone next me me (markham- mccowan and denisan) would be willing to let me borrow there hydrometer. if you want you can help assist me mix the salt mix for my first time if you dont mind as im new to it all. all i need it for is for less than 2 hours. 

thanks!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

not a lot of giving ppl i guess


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you were closer, I'd help...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a hydrometer you can have. Come pick it up tonight!!! PM me with your info and i'll call you


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I have a hydrometer you can have. Come pick it up tonight!!! PM me with your info and i'll call you


thanks so much alt. i just got one off a fellow hobbiest on the forums. he gave it to me free:O such a nice guy.

thanks so much again. hopefully all goes well in mixing


----------

